# atonic colon



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been to two GI docs and one insists that I need surgery for an atonic colon while the other says absolutely not. My sitz marker test showed 7 markers left on day 3 and 1 marker left on day 5. That doesn't seem enough of a problem to require surgery to me. My question is; can anyone who has a diagnosed atonic colon please tell me what you do to have a BM without resorting to surgery. I have tried Miralax recently and it does seem to work but after about three days of taking it, I get miserable bloating and a tummy ache, so I have to stop taking it. Same problem with colace. I have a med that has cascara sagrada in it and the doc said he thinks that is too harsh, but it works for me. I don't want to become dependent on it, but worse, I don't want it to stop working if I use it too much. What do those of you with atonic colon's do to help yourselves (Short of an enema....I can't handle those)? Also, I found Triphala to be very helpful, but no one seems to know how safe it is to take long term. Anyone?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I can empathize with your dilemma. I too have an atonic colon. My doctor also refers to it as colonic inertia. My Sitzmark tests were really bad - all 24 markers were still in my colon after five days. I was diagnosed about fourteen years ago. I have consulted several surgeons, all of whom have recommended removal of my colon. I am very fearful of that because there are so many complications and side effects. It is a very major operation and, once the colon is gone, there is no going back. I can't move my bowels at all without help. The one thing that works consistently for me is Dulcolax. My body does not seem to have developed a tolerance to it. I use the tablets at bedtime twice a week. The next morning, the laxative empties out my colon over a period of several hours. There are residual effects throughout the rest of the day. Dulcolax also comes in suppository form. The suppositories are not quite as effective, but are convenient if you are traveling or can't stay home the next morning while the laxative works. They work for me in about 30 to 40 minutes. I know that you don't like enemas, but those can be very effective for fast relief. I used to take one to two quarts of warm water. My body gradually developed a tolerance to them and they lost effectiveness. I had to stop using them. Now, I do one occasionally if the need arises and they seem to be reasonably effective. I hope this helps.


nogo said:


> I have been to two GI docs and one insists that I need surgery for an atonic colon while the other says absolutely not. My sitz marker test showed 7 markers left on day 3 and 1 marker left on day 5. That doesn't seem enough of a problem to require surgery to me. My question is; can anyone who has a diagnosed atonic colon please tell me what you do to have a BM without resorting to surgery. I have tried Miralax recently and it does seem to work but after about three days of taking it, I get miserable bloating and a tummy ache, so I have to stop taking it. Same problem with colace. I have a med that has cascara sagrada in it and the doc said he thinks that is too harsh, but it works for me. I don't want to become dependent on it, but worse, I don't want it to stop working if I use it too much. What do those of you with atonic colon's do to help yourselves (Short of an enema....I can't handle those)? Also, I found Triphala to be very helpful, but no one seems to know how safe it is to take long term. Anyone?


----------

